# Wireless Charging 2020 Atlas SE/Tech



## M&M2018 (Dec 31, 2019)

So, I see where the new Cross Sport comes with wireless charging as standard and the owner's manual for my 2020 SE/Tech also mentions wireless charging (if equipped). I see a pop out cover under the rubber mat where I assume the wireless charging station would be. My question is, if I find the VW part for the wireless charger can I plug and play or maybe get it to work with some code tweaks with OBDeleven? Does anyone know the VW part#?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Welcome -- try searching before you post, that question was recently asked and the thread is on page 2 -

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9386061-Wireless-Charging-2021-Retrofit-to-2019


----------

